# Help me please



## nitrorahul (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a broadband connection and when connect to the internet, my pc starts data transfer without opening any site. 'netstat' shows something like this :

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Rahul>netstat
Active Connections
Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:1050 www-cs-ntc09.evip.aol.com:http ESTABLISHED
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:1051 www.cnn.com:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:1052 157.166.224.45:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2296 190.6.98.108:microsoft-ds TIME_WAIT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2760 174.118.150.1:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2761 c-174-53-146-28.hsd1.mn.comcast.net:microsoft-ds
SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2762 177.43.199.19:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2763 114.71.249.4:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2764 124.118.106.100:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2765 133.12.144.51:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2766 170.102.23.37:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2767 44.100.190.82:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2768 119.1.67.94:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2769 93.109.239.51:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2770 31.65.43.16:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2771 125.84.98.14:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2772 20.4.153.93:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2773 78.109.87.73:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2774 220.103.214.100:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2775 26.18.130.94:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2776 21.8.118.41:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2777 159.40.99.5:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2778 137.24.52.66:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2779 173.96.15.17:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2780 101.63.221.119:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2781 nttcgi097070.tcgi.nt.ftth.ppp.infoweb.ne.jp:micr
osoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2782 19.58.139.55:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2783 45.61.159.37:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2784 142.90.7.61:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2785 205.5.28.39:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT
TCP rahul-d31158cc7:2786 27.91.204.91:microsoft-ds SYN_SENT

kindly tell me whats going on and the solution. 

thanks


----------



## avenger21 (Nov 14, 2010)

those ips are from random countries, i suspect you are infected with a botnet


----------

